# Brillion Seeders



## HoustonScott (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking at Brillion SSP5 seeder. Anyone have experience with these seeders.

HS


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

HScott : My experience with Brillion seeders was they will give you an excellent stand with a reduced seed rate in well prepared ground.Possible to save on seed cost if seedbed is well prepared ( smooth , not chunky ,firm ).
Older models were subject to seed box cracking....flexing , breaking around spotwelds , etc. Main cause IMO , too light guage of sheet metal used. Newer models appear much better , heavyer gauge metal , more bracing , etc. Not sure where the model SSP5 you mentioned fits in. Again....just my experience. John


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I rent a Brillion 10' (I think it's a SSP-8) for all my summer seeding from the USDA---fast, accurate, great seed bed packing. If I had the need, I buy one.

Check the bearings and the outside rims that hold the rollers on--almost every time I rent this one, I have to spend an hour or two tightening up the rollers because some....Well, let's just say that some people abuse it just because it's government property.

Ralph


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I have an old pull-type brillion seeder that I use for planting hay and it works great. The SSP5 is a fairly new model but is pretty small at only 5 feet in width. The one I have is only 8 feet wide and it takes a long time to get big fields planted, but it's worth it. Like K West said, they work best when the ground is well prepared. Mine only has the one seed box for the smaller grass type seeds, but some models also have a "brome" box along with the small seed box. If you are going to do a lot of seeding with it, you may want to look for a bigger model, but for small jobs it should be fine.

One other bit of advice, keep it nice and clean and under cover. If you leave seed in it and it gets wet, not only will you lose the seed but you can rust out the boxes real quick. I usually clean out as much seed as I can by scooping it out when I'm done and then vacuum the rest out with my shop vac (I clean out the dirt in the shop vac first).


----------



## HoustonScott (Oct 31, 2011)

Seeder will be used for about 43 acres of pasture restoration and maintenance. 13 acre pasture of cheyenne II and 20 acres of coastal bermuda, there are ten acres where I would like to plant wheat, and oats. Can I put granular fertilizer through it too? Pastures are smooth and I have a good disk and land rake to smooth it before seeding each time.

HS


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have an SS-1201 seeder. I would NOT recommend fertilizer through the seeder. Even more corrosive than hay seed.
Pick up a used spin spreader from your local craigslist or e-bay. They will cover 43 acres a whole lot faster and more accurately.
I usually rent a spreader from my local fertilizer supplier for my big spreading jobs. Holds 4 tons, delivers the buggy with the fertilizer already in it. Just hook on my tractor and go. And usually pretty cheap rental if you are buying the fertilizer from them too.
Fertilizer is way too expensive these days to do it wrong.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a 10 footer and it is wonderful. I have found over the yars that speed is very important. Run it only as fas the ground is fit. If it begins to bounce then you will have skips and a rough field. Mine has two boxes so I can put Orchard or Brome in at the same time. On my pure grass stands I use the small box for timothy and the front box for a orchard grass blend.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

In pastures will these work better than just broadcasting the seed?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We have an 8 ft 3 point model. Definitely no fertilizer, not designed for that. As for pasture they make some overseeder models for direct seeding but the usual roller models don't do any direct seeding.

RJ- don't tighten those rings very much, they are supposed to be loose and jiggly. Can't remember the exact amount but maybe an inch of play on the stack.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

HS-not the model you asked about but I have the Brillion Till and seed and it is exactly what you seem to want. take a look at the brillion site. goes well in tilled ground, somewhat disked ground, and no till in stubble adn stalks. It was designed for overseeding pastures and paddocks-does not hurt the grass already growing at all. Love mine, just wish they made an 8' model. it is not a pto model, ground drive agitates, cuts the ground and has cultipacker roller. I still run my roller harrow over with tines up.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have used Brillion seeders I rent a 10' model Works better in soft soils ( sandy ) if there are rocks and small clumps they work fair. I mostly use JD 750 no till drill with small seed box works great. Makes great hay field even with timothy seed I plant a lot of timothy. I have used it with alfalfa, orchard grass, clover and other grass seeds and always been pleased. I have the fertilizer company spread the fertilizer and lime. The no till drill will over seed pasture and I think it will give you a better stand.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Have a 12' Brillion seeder with twin boxes. I wouldn't put fertilizer thru it for sure. Best money Ive spent for hay equipment in a long time. Firm seed bed, accurate rate control.


----------

